# Single woman unsure about moving to Pretoria



## sunny79 (May 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I know there is a lot of discussion going on about safety issues in SA - so excuse me for duplicating. But it's hard sometimes to judge what it is really like from an outsiders point of view. 

So here's my situation: I am a single 33 old woman from Germany and I've been offered a truly interesting job in South Africa. It was supposed to be Capetown, but now it looks like I will be based in Pretoria. It's a 3 years contract with good salary, relocation catered for and so on. 

The only thing I am really worried about is safety. How bad are things really? Is it ok to drive around by myself (I'm not even considering taking a stroll down the streets by foot)? How about moving around the country to get out and see more of it? 
Being a single, I also don't want to end up sitting alone at home behind a fence because I'm too scared to leave.

To clarify: I can live on with my purse being stolen. What frightens me is the violent crime or people entering your house while you're in it...

Your advice will be very much appreciated!!! 
Thanks a lot in advance,

Anne


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Sunny79

Pretoria is reasonably safe area. Being single i assume you will want a small townhouse or flat in a young vibrant community. lots available, check out rentals on the net.You can drive around,all you have to do is be observant, look around and if you dont feel safe, drive away. If you are the nervous type, then i would suggest otherwise.As for touring or traveling, best to get what i call a lock up and go. "flat in a walled community" At least your belongings will still be there when you get back. Yes it is safe to travel on your own. You have one advantage over men. A damzel in distress is never left on the side of the road. Remember to plan all long trips during daylight. We have a large bunch of boozers on our roads after dark.
Need any more if let us know


----------



## HasW (Nov 22, 2016)

Hiya,

Just wanted to ask how you found things in Pretoria ? I am moving there with Husband in Nov. 

Thanks.


----------

